# A Down Fall Christmas Poem



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

(Its for Neopets, yes i'm an addict XD lol)

With a Hee Hee and a Ho Ho
by Xzyrio the Island Hissi










With a Hee Hee and a Ho Ho that jolly ol' man says
the one who brings gifts to us while in our beds
He drives me out of my mind with that bright red suit
Whats wrong with black? red? he shines like a glass flute.
Oh be a good pet! Everyone tells me
What? am i that bad? I just can't see
If Santa knows whats best for him then he'll bring my gifts
and everything i wanted from my Christmas list.
Or i'll wait on my roof, so we can have a nice talk
that'll end with me satisfied and him trying to walk
I'll dash away in his magic sleigh and gift those who need it
not the ones who act good just for this time of the season.
Then when i'm done, i'll have some cookies, and read a few books
In front of a nice fireplace, with wires and hooks.
So take that Santa, i don't like you anyway
You or your reindeer, now get off my roof and have a good day.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol.. that's too funny Nisse! I like it.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol.. that's too funny Nisse! I like it.


LOL! He's a naughty boy! I wuvs hims!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I love this Annie, I lol's when I read it


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh he a bad boy. Lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol I love this Annie, I lol's when I read it


 LOL! Thankies mommy Tye!



Rudy4747 said:


> Oh he a bad boy. Lol


LOL he lit the fire place and waited for Santa. XD


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmbooo at lighting the fireplace and waitin gon santa.  Too cute girl


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lmbooo at lighting the fireplace and waitin gon santa. Too cute girl


Rofl!!!


----------

